# CFL reccomendations?



## gurubomb (Dec 12, 2008)

So after reading cyberquests extremely helpful cfl 101 thread and doing some intensive forum research myself, I have decided to go with compact fluorescent lights.

my question is should I go with 3-4 26 or 42w bulbs and arrange them around the plant(s). or should I go with one 85w or 105w lamp and hang it from above the plants?

I'm only planning on growing 1-3 plants and I will buy two sets of bulbs for whichever arrangement I choose (one set will be for vegetative (6500k) and one set will be for flowering (2700k)).

What do you guys thing of this idea?

btw I am new to this forum and thanks for all your help!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

hello and welcome 

more light the better imo ,,,it will also depend on how big your grow area is ,,,you need to aim for a minimum of 5000lumens per square ft


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 12, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hello and welcome
> 
> more light the better imo ,,,it will also depend on how big your grow area is ,,,you need to aim for a minimum of 5000lumens per square ft


 
well i have question for u Uk i have my grow going and its 2 sq ft area (i think if i did the math right that THG gave me) and i have 10k lumens right now for veg and plan on having 15k for flower will this be enough for my space only 2-3 plants will be in there?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

gurubomb said:
			
		

> So after reading cyberquests extremely helpful cfl 101 thread and doing some intensive forum research myself, I have decided to go with compact fluorescent lights.
> 
> my question is should I go with 3-4 26 or 42w bulbs and arrange them around the plant(s). or should I go with one 85w or 105w lamp and hang it from above the plants?
> 
> ...



I haven't read the CFL 101 thread, could you please link it for me?  

I am always interested in why one would decide to flower with CFLs.  Watt for watt and lumen for lumen, CFLs put out more heat, cost more to purchase initially, and cost more to operate than a HPS.  

You need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 12, 2008)

im guessing your going to veg for only a couple of weeks. i don't think you'll have enough room for 3 plants. jmo unless you do 12/12 from seed. 

  as for your lights, your right on the money. 10000 lumens is good for 2 sq ft but if you can get more do it. when it comes to lights more is always better.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 12, 2008)

not sure how to link it THG but his thread is also reason i went cfl's its in the lighting section cybequest wrote it and i cant get it to link geez i am stupid sry and its like 4-5 pages long so no copy and pasting from me lol


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 12, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> im guessing your going to veg for only a couple of weeks. i don't think you'll have enough room for 3 plants. jmo unless you do 12/12 from seed.


 

i was going to try and LST them for a bit then flower i was thinking 2 3 pushing it lol


----------



## gurubomb (Dec 12, 2008)

seriously?
did anyone even really read my question?

basically i'm asking whether I should go with a number of low wattage bulbs or a single high wattage bulb.

heres the link to the cfl 101 thread by cyberquest:

apparently i can't post htmls until i post 15 replies. go to the search function and type in <CFL lighting 101> in the <search by keyword box>, change the option under it to <search titles only> and then type in <cyberquest> in the <search by username> box. its the first or second one down.

I also know all about lumens and square feet. cyberquest if you're out there, help me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

gurubomb said:
			
		

> seriously?
> did anyone even really read my question?
> 
> basically i'm asking whether I should go with a number of low wattage bulbs or a single high wattage bulb.
> ...



If you are going with CFLs I would recommend going with more lower wattage CFLs.  However, IMO, you are going to need way more than 3-4 26 or 42W CFLs for 1-3 plants.  You need to figure your grow space and then figure your lighting needs from there.  For instance, three 26W CFLs are good for about 1.2 sq ft--not even really enough space for 1 plant.  

I'll do a search for the CFL thread, but pretty much the numbers show that CFLs are simply not as efficient as HPS for flowering.  Basically it costs more to produce less.

Remember, you asked for opinions .


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 12, 2008)

I originally bought this light to veg and flower with. It is 315 watts. It worked OK gets just as hot as a hps. I wouldn't go with anything less than this. Now I have a HPS for flowering and use this for my mother.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 12, 2008)

For some reson it didnt take my pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



click on the link to see the light and the bud I grew with it


----------



## gurubomb (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks, hemp goddess for the only useful posts in the thread

if you read cyberquests thread, it seems like cfls are all around better for growing, considering you can keep the bulbs much closer to the plants and the ratio of pgl's to human lumens.

if you havent guessed it, im attempting to stealth grow in a cabinet so keeping things as compact as possible is important to me.

HG, can you comment on the reliability of the info in the cfl thread?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

gurubomb said:
			
		

> thanks, hemp goddess for the only useful posts in the thread
> 
> if you read cyberquests thread, it seems like cfls are all around better for growing, considering you can keep the bulbs much closer to the plants and the ratio of pgl's to human lumens.
> 
> ...



Okay, I am too high tonight to do any comprehensive reading that requires me to think.  I will look at it tommorow and comment.  However, look how close this plant is to the light (2 150W HPS).  They are in a cool tube, but I am not even  running air through it.  I have an exhaust at the top of the cabinet.  Temps stay under 80F.  I am raising the roof tomorrow, because the leaves that are touching the glass are burning and this plant has a ways to go.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35324


----------



## gurubomb (Dec 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Okay, I am too high tonight to do any comprehensive reading that requires me to think.  I will look at it tommorow and comment.  However, look how close this plant is to the light (2 150W HPS).  They are in a cool tube, but I am not even  running air through it.  I have an exhaust at the top of the cabinet.  Temps stay under 80F.  I am raising the roof tomorrow, because the leaves that are touching the glass are burning and this plant has a ways to go.



hahaha ok thanks hg.

also, i don't really want to deal with the whole ballast thing. i kinda just want to plug and grow.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 12, 2008)

i've read the thread and think at first it sounds great but after you figure a few things out its not as good as it sounds. i grew alot of plants with cfls this year from start to finish. 

if you do the research you'll understand why. to get the amount of lumens you need to get quality buds your gonna spend alot more than 23.00 on cfls alone. then figure the sockets for each bulb, plus the cords to wire them. your well over $30.00. 

cfls run pretty cool, however the ballast on each bulb gets warm. when you add a bunch of them together they can produce alot more heat than you think. 

my point is for $23.oo and change you can get a single 150 watt hps and all you have to do is add a power cord. they run alot cooler than you think. i have two and i keep them about 5 or 6 inches from the tops of my plant without any problems. 

maybe this will help

23 watt cfl= 1650 lumens
42 watt cfl= 2700 lumens
those equal 4350 lumens so 1 sq ft.
they also 65 watts. 
you wanna light 2 sq ft, so to get 8700 lumens you'll use 130 watts. but your still under 5000 lumens so add another 42 watt cfl. 172 watts 11400 lumens and really high temps.

the 150 watt hps cost less to buy, less to run, and you get 15000 lumens, tighter buds and better growth. 

all these numbers are based on the bulbs i've used in the past that can be bought at any homedepot or lowes, spectrum rating is on the box. all math was done in my head so it could be really off. any way cfls will work but there is a better way.

take alook at some of my cfl buds in the bud picture section.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2008)

My CFL's I had no problem with heat. I am using floras and CFL's now. I have a 4ft 6tube T5 setup ( almost 30,000 lumens in T5's alone)My CFL's in Vegging at one point were 14,000 lumens. I used a mix of 26 & 42 watters untill I got the T5's. Anyway,,truth is your yeild will be better with HID's..I just like Floras,, and my 265 CFM exhust fan keeps my growroom cool. Hell,My growroom would probably be cool with the HID's.:hubba:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 12, 2008)

> thanks, hemp goddess for the only useful posts in the thread



:hitchair: :rofl:

My cfls are 105w each they create a lot of heat it is easy to control though I just pointed a fan at it.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 13, 2008)

eh go to lowes and they have a brand called bright effects, get the 125 watt replacement which is 30 watts cfl. it puts out 2050 lumens. they are about 2.50 a piece and sometimes on sale for 1.50. i am using about six for three plants and a 70 watt hps. here what i got in 49 days. pic below :hubba: 
about 18600 lumens in all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2008)

Slowmo is right.  If you do the math, you can see that HPS are cheaper all the way around.  You can also see the difference in growth.  This is 2 150W HPS 30000 lumens.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2008)

gurubomb said:
			
		

> HG, can you comment on the reliability of the info in the cfl thread?



I'm reading the article now. I have to say that in all my reading anywhere, this is the first I have ever heard of "plant lumens".  However, since we are talking about CFLs and HPS, the difference in the plant lumen percentage is only 2% different, rather insignificant actually--their error factor could be that high. 

He states that "a 400w HPS bulb is recommend to be at least 22 inches above the plant".  Well that is just not true, even if you are not air cooliong your lights.  However, I air cool my lights and keep them as close as CFLs.  

He also used a very low wattage HPS in his example--I have never even seen a 35W HPS and know no one who uses them.  It kind of makes the comparision a moot example.  No one in real life would use say 8 35W HPS lights instead of 2 150W or maybe 1 400W.  As the wattage of HPS lights go up, the lumens per watt go up.  For example, a 150W puts out about 100 lumens per watt, a 400W about 135 lumens per watt, a 600W HPS about 150 lumens per watt. 

While I love fluoros for vegging, you can see the difference in flowering between CFLs and HPS.  Slowmo77 has grown both ways.  He is one of the best people to listen to on this.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

tubes are the best way to go the knew tubes coming out pack out even more light flo's are going to be a new revolution in the growing world if it aint one already


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> tubes are the best way to go the knew tubes coming out pack out even more light flo's are going to be a new revolution in the growing world if it aint one already



The T5 HO are probably the best with a 54W tube putting out about 5000 lumens.  I use a T5 for vegging and really like it.  IMO, they still have a ways to go before they can compare with a HPS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The T5 HO are probably the best with a 54W tube putting out about 5000 lumens. I use a T5 for vegging and really like it. IMO, they still have a ways to go before they can compare with a HPS.


 
I use the same setup T5's 6tube..I am using the 6500K for Vegg and am gonna try the 3000K for flower with some 2700K CFL's. And yes I have no doubt that HPS is better for flower when it comes to yeild. I just like the Floras. I must say HG is very good at what she does from what Ive seen. So she knows what she is talking about.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The T5 HO are probably the best with a 54W tube putting out about 5000 lumens. I use a T5 for vegging and really like it. IMO, they still have a ways to go before they can compare with a HPS.


 

Thats why I love this site


----------



## gurubomb (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks slomo, ill go with the hps for flowering because if the buds aren't tight then whats the point? I also read somewhere that t5s are better for vegging because they promote shorter, bushier growth (as opposed to tall and skinny) is this because of the 6500k color temperature?

so im thinking vegging with a t5 and then switching over to HPS for the flowering stage. it seems like that's what you are doing hemp goddess. and thanks for reading that article btw, i wasn't sure myself what the plant lumen stuff was since i had never heard it before either.


----------

